# Horse Boarding and Lessons in Gainesville, Florida



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't have advice for you about your problem but want to inform you about posting the same question multiple times. The is a rule against it for the forum. Just to let you know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterChic3787 (Jan 20, 2014)

Really? Shoot, thanks for letting me know! Any idea how to take them down? I just wasn't sure where best to post it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Try googling horse boarding facilities in your area.

You can not delete threads, but you can message a moderator to take them down. This should be in the "Horse Boarding" section.


----------

